
The Perfectionist - tintinnabula
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/11/09/toscanini-the-perfectionist/
======
jamesash
A review of a biography of the Italian opera conductor Toscanini by Harvey
Sachs. The reviewer compares this volume to Caro's Power Broker in its loving
attention to minute factual details.

Would not have seen this had it not been posted to HN. Thank you.

